

Signal vs Noise Rebuilt in Squarespace CMS in 18 Minutes - arc
http://www.squarespace.com/squarespaced/2008/8/14/signal-vs-noise-in-squarespace-v5-in-18-minutes.html
Cool video of the Squarespace guys rebuilding Signal vs Noise blog in 18 minutes on their CMS.
======
seregine
Implementing a given design, especially when it's minimalist, is not the hard
part.

------
rantfoil
What's funny is when I first saw the title of this blog, I thought it was the
reverse-- Signal vs. Noise (37signals) implementing SquareSpace CMS in Rails
in 18 minutes. That would certainly be more interesting to me, anyway.

------
rickd
This is "neat" - and squarespace actually looks like a great service,
especially for someone who needs more than a simple blogger site, but less
than custom hosting/etc.

BUT! what I'd love to see is what a "regular" user could do in 20 minutes.
Learning the context of the app, where things are, what menu items do exactly
which function you need- that's the learning curve people need to know about.

I mean, I could probably re-implement SvN in 20 minutes by skinning Wordpress-
but that's because i use Wordpress all the time, and have done more skins for
the thing than I care to recall.

~~~
arc
I think the point is that it's a completely hosted service and that's being
done 90% from a UI -- with minimal CSS written, and no XHTML changes.

~~~
DougBTX
The first XHTML change is 12 seconds in - and the title screen lasts 5
seconds.

~~~
arc
That's impossible, since you can't edit the XHTML behind a Squarespace site.

Do you mean CSS?

------
SwellJoe
Weebly did this sort of thing with the website of one of the investors in the
room on demo day in 07, and it had quite an impact (though they did it in
about 6 minutes--I guess they did some prep work in advance).

------
gry
This bothers me for the reason it doesn't account for learning Squarespace.

If a client saw Squarespace and wanted a design implemented, I will see you
and raise your 18 minutes.

------
joshwa
Oh my god they put a skin on a blog! Somebody call the papers!

------
jsdalton
I'd like to see how fast it can be done in Wordpress as well, if this is
really going to have any meaning.

